# Klein carbon bikes 2007-2009



## bruni94 (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone know anything about klein bikes made of carbon not aluminum ? I saw one a 2007 with 105 for 2500 in a lbs and then one on the internet a 2009 for 1599 what is the story on these the frames looked like pre- madone trek 5000 series frames with a diferrent seat stay and chain stay


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

I have one - 2007 Q-Elite XV. Full carbon - great bike. Definetly not anything like the 5000 series. Thin top tubes with kind of a Cervelo type seat tube (think tri bike).

Basically 2007 was the last year for the US and at that, Trek didn't bring many in as they were mainly for Japan. Frame is made in Taiwan. Check out the catalog from Japan:

http://translate.google.com/transla...q+elite+xv&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&sa=G


----------

